# Looking for male NSFW RP Partner



## Little_Luna (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm bored and I figured I'd try to get back into RP.






This is my Character Andreas, She stands at 3ft 9 inches, and is 21 years old. 

She tends to stray away from others and can be quite feral at times. 

The main setting is a fantasy land that is split into two, this land is called Lumela, One side is advanced in science, the other side is advance in magic. Neither side seem to see eye to eye. The technological side of Lumela is a vast Desert, while the magically attuned side of Lumela is a


----------



## Little_Luna (Jun 26, 2018)

Any male really, Though, I'd like for them to be around my Character's age.


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Jun 26, 2018)

If you would like to rp I wouldn't mind giving it a shot. Anywhere specifically you'd like to rp? Discord or anywhere? I prefer discord but I don't mind here. Just gonna take longer as I am not active here.


----------



## Little_Luna (Jun 30, 2018)

NovaSwiftBrony said:


> If you would like to rp I wouldn't mind giving it a shot. Anywhere specifically you'd like to rp? Discord or anywhere? I prefer discord but I don't mind here. Just gonna take longer as I am not active here.


I got a Discord Little_Luna#3033


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Jun 30, 2018)

Little_Luna said:


> I got a Discord Little_Luna#3033


Sent


----------



## Little_Luna (Jun 30, 2018)

NovaSwiftBrony said:


> Sent


I didn't get a request :/


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Jul 1, 2018)

Little_Luna said:


> I didn't get a request :/


I already have you added lol


----------



## silverwuffamute (Nov 18, 2018)

This is intriguing, might I add you perhaps?


----------

